

Singularity and problem with humanity - d3v3r0
http://alexsblog.org/2014/04/25/singularity-and-problem-with-humanity/

======
lutusp
Please make one or more editing passes on your blog entries before posting
them. Your writing is filled with grammatical errors and missing words.

~~~
d3v3r0
Thank you, I will take a look at it. Also, this will not happen again.

